# Another step towards new house and shop



## SH27GameFish (Jul 4, 2014)

Yesterday Valor metal buildings delivered the beams for the house , garage and shop. Erect crew should start next Monday , been in this RV for 15 months and ready to get out ! I'll post more pics as we progress
current set up in second picture when we aren't in Lillian


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

NICE!!


----------



## Curry54 (Jan 12, 2014)

Valor did a barn for me a few years back. Great to work with. Good luck with the building!!


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

WOW that looks nice.


----------



## SH27GameFish (Jul 4, 2014)

Yesterday they started standing steel and the pool contractor showed up to dig (I've delayed him twice)


----------



## LY-zer (Jan 16, 2019)

That looks like one hellva slab. How think did you go? Looks awesome. You cant go wrong with steel!


----------



## SH27GameFish (Jul 4, 2014)

LY-zer said:


> That looks like one hellva slab. How think did you go? Looks awesome. You cant go wrong with steel!


Thanks
4 inch ,I doubt they hang steel today !


----------



## boomshakalaka (Dec 4, 2012)

Who is doing the finished build out for you?


----------



## SH27GameFish (Jul 4, 2014)

boomshakalaka said:


> Who is doing the finished build out for you?


Gary Gordon construction


----------



## etrade92 (Jul 30, 2015)

Looking good Les! I need to get by and see it sometime and have a cold beer with ya.


----------



## SH27GameFish (Jul 4, 2014)

Man if the steel builders worked like the pool builders , I'd be done


----------



## SH27GameFish (Jul 4, 2014)

got a little progress today !


----------



## MaxxT (May 9, 2015)

Damn that is going to be a pool/lake, making headway!


----------



## LY-zer (Jan 16, 2019)

Red Iron, the only way to go!
That is awesome!


----------



## SH27GameFish (Jul 4, 2014)




----------



## LY-zer (Jan 16, 2019)

That is really going to be well built. Make sure they use zac screws on the roof. You just can't beat them. They call them a 30 year screw.


----------



## Deja vu (Jul 9, 2016)

that looks fantastic especially with a cement pond , enjoy seeing the progress


----------



## SH27GameFish (Jul 4, 2014)

garage up and part of the house


----------



## SH27GameFish (Jul 4, 2014)




----------



## SH27GameFish (Jul 4, 2014)

shop is ready for roll up doors and siding


----------



## SH27GameFish (Jul 4, 2014)

front porch and inside view of house which is ready for siding after today


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

That is a mighty fine building.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SH27GameFish (Jul 4, 2014)

Outside9 said:


> That is a mighty fine building.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you 
they should be close to complete by the end of next week


----------



## Getsome (Sep 28, 2007)

A word of advice for whoever is installing the metal building! Cut 2''X4'' and wedge then in the gable end wall girt centers to take the sag out before they sheet the outside wall. I do it on all wall girts to level them. Once you sheet the walls, they will stay in place. Also, I don't mean to sound like a know it all but I've been going behind metal building guys for 30 years fixing problems with leaks, I'm in the business. Make sure they envelope the roof insulation at the eves. If that raw edge can get to any moisture, it will suck an astounding amount of water back into the building. Even with closures in place. Whoever is erecting the building may know this, it just seams to be what I'm seeing a lot of lately.

I just went to a man's place out Wallace Lake Rd Thursday, had leaks everywhere around the eves on a brand new beautiful building. The contractor left the raw edge of the insulation exposed and didn't install roof panel closures.


----------



## Getsome (Sep 28, 2007)

Here and anywhere you have long unsupported runs. If the contractor knows his business, he will predrill the wall and roof panels to make the screw patterns perfect and insure there are no misses.


----------



## SH27GameFish (Jul 4, 2014)

Siding going up


----------



## SH27GameFish (Jul 4, 2014)

shop is oh so close to me putting the RV in and they started garage , should start siding the house tomorrow.


----------



## Curry54 (Jan 12, 2014)

One issue I had with my Valor building was the man doors. They had to shim them towards the latch. Temperature change let the metal expand and the latch would pop out of the strike.
Looking great, enjoy.

Curry


----------



## SH27GameFish (Jul 4, 2014)

the front of the house


----------



## SH27GameFish (Jul 4, 2014)

Curry54 said:


> One issue I had with my Valor building was the man doors. They had to shim them towards the latch. Temperature change let the metal expand and the latch would pop out of the strike.
> Looking great, enjoy.
> 
> Curry


only problem so far is they sent wrong ridge caps for shop


----------



## boomshakalaka (Dec 4, 2012)

Dang. My build is starting tomorrow and I was going to post some pics but now I just feel inadequate 😂


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

You are really living the dream. I so want to do that with a metal building.. Looks great!!!!!!!


----------



## SH27GameFish (Jul 4, 2014)

Thanks all 
i'm ready to wake up from this dream and get in a house again, lol , but i choose this route.
back of house , no roof but should be done on Monday and front view


----------



## SH27GameFish (Jul 4, 2014)

well the wind slowed down enough to get the roof on the house , should finish up next week and get ready for foam and moving rv in shop


----------



## LY-zer (Jan 16, 2019)

How many sq. did the house come out to be? Keep the pictures coming, I think alot of us follow you on this and love it. I bet we would all do that if we could. What type of vapor barrier and insulation did you use on the house portion?


----------



## SH27GameFish (Jul 4, 2014)

got the 60 inch set up in shop for game time , doesn't look so big now










LY-zer said:


> How many sq. did the house come out to be? Keep the pictures coming, I think alot of us follow you on this and love it. I bet we would all do that if we could. What type of vapor barrier and insulation did you use on the house portion?


house will be 1500 sq ft and the house will be closed cell spray foam r30 roof and r21 sides
Thanks been 18 months since we sold our last dream home


----------



## LY-zer (Jan 16, 2019)

Perfect!  Will you be finishing the interior yourself? Open, open, open floorplan. When we re-did the inside of our house, I skipped the insulation between the interior walls because I saw no reason. Yeah, sound was the reason. You can hear everything through the walls. Even the coffeemaker will wake me up in the morning. Oops.


----------



## SH27GameFish (Jul 4, 2014)

LY-zer said:


> Perfect!  Will you be finishing the interior yourself? Open, open, open floorplan. When we re-did the inside of our house, I skipped the insulation between the interior walls because I saw no reason. Yeah, sound was the reason. You can hear everything through the walls. Even the coffeemaker will wake me up in the morning. Oops.


no i have a contractor to finish inside or most of it and yes soundproofing is required


----------



## MaxxT (May 9, 2015)

a fine project and have enjoyed watching it through your posts...Thanks


----------



## Getsome (Sep 28, 2007)

How are they sheet rocking it? They going to strip it out with wood battens or screw straight to the girts?


----------



## SH27GameFish (Jul 4, 2014)

Getsome said:


> How are they sheet rocking it? They going to strip it out with wood battens or screw straight to the girts?


framed out with wood


----------



## SH27GameFish (Jul 4, 2014)

well the buildings are complete metal wise and waiting on inspection thursday or friday , then we can start the finish out portion.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Soooo awesome.


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## SH27GameFish (Jul 4, 2014)

got the Cougar in to the shop today , temporary wired and water . Now it can rain or what ever!


----------



## SH27GameFish (Jul 4, 2014)

finally got the house spray foam insulated , let the framers begin !


----------



## SH27GameFish (Jul 4, 2014)

the framers got started yesterday






and the septic tank and field lines are in






and the Brazilian paver crew showed up , man those guys are good !


----------



## etrade92 (Jul 30, 2015)

Looks awesome! Who is doing your septic? 

Our install literally came down to the week before the CO as they could not get the baffle chambers. I sweated bullets!!


----------



## SH27GameFish (Jul 4, 2014)

etrade92 said:


> Looks awesome! Who is doing your septic?
> 
> Our install literally came down to the week before the CO as they could not get the baffle chambers. I sweated bullets!!


i used J and S of Elberta


----------



## SH27GameFish (Jul 4, 2014)

A few framing pictures












and i started sodding the field line area with centipede


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

So are you going to have a crawl space above the framing? Looking good.


----------



## SH27GameFish (Jul 4, 2014)

Boat-Dude said:


> So are you going to have a crawl space above the framing? Looking good.
> [/QUOTE


yes there will be a crawl space .


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Awesome.


----------



## SH27GameFish (Jul 4, 2014)

Framers are done so this will be the last pictures


----------



## sws763 (10 mo ago)

Wow, that's a dream setup! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## SH27GameFish (Jul 4, 2014)

Thanks , its a long slow journey but a/c, plumber and electrical should start rough in next week . The builder is targeting the end of February as a completion


----------



## SH27GameFish (Jul 4, 2014)

I decided i didnt want biodegradable mulch, pine straw , etc. so i went with rock ! I do have a tractor but alot has to be done by hand and i'm the landscaper , laying some sod tomorrow.


----------



## SH27GameFish (Jul 4, 2014)

got the fireplace set


----------



## MaxP (Jan 31, 2008)

Thanks for sharing the pictures. Your place is really coming along, looks great.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Looks great, the black bears are gonna love that pool!!!


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

I went with rock at my last house for the landscaping. The thinking was that I would never have a weed problem. After a couple of years, I had to spray with Roundup at least twice a year to kill all the weeds in the rock. Dust and dirt will accumulate in the rocks from the air and give the weeds something to grow in. 
They do look great and I like it much better than mulch or other alternatives.
This is an awesome thread. I have three acres in the heart of Pace and I would love to do exactly what you are doing on it.


----------



## SH27GameFish (Jul 4, 2014)

It took 2 weeks but electricians showed up and started rough in !!


----------



## SH27GameFish (Jul 4, 2014)

and now we are ready for the 4 way inspection next week ! This thing cant get done fast enough


----------

